# Check out this amazing LA based Jewelry Designer , whose stuff been on Gaga, Pink, Cher, True Blood!



## ButterflyDior77 (May 22, 2011)

*Check out this amazing LA based Jewelry Designer , whose stuff been on Gaga, Pink, Cher, True Blood!*

****If you have a beauty, Jewelry, Makeup, Fashion Blog and like what you see , please don't hesitate to blog about her, spread the word*****

  	Please check out my friend cutting edge LA based Jewelry Designer! 

  	Her name is Marianna Harutunian . Her work has been seen on "Lady Gaga" "Pink" "Cher" "True Blood" to name a few and she is based in Los Angeles, CA. She makes cuffs, anklets, rings, necklaces, hairclips, buckles. 
  	--Jen
  	Check out her stuff at: Website: http://www.ilovemariannas.com/
  	Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/ilovemariannas

*She ships international! *

  	Email: 
[email protected]

  	Store:
  	840 S.Cecilia St.
  	Los Angeles, CA 90014

  	Number to contact her: (213) 688-7771


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

wow! those are amazing items! i love all the rings and cuffs! really pretty stuff that makes a statement! does she ship internationally? i couldn't see anything on the site but thought maybe you might know


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 23, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/175291/check-out-this-amazing-la-based-jewelry-designer-whose-stuff-been-on-gaga-pink-cher-true-blood#post_2122070"]	wow! those are amazing items! i love all the rings and cuffs! really pretty stuff that makes a statement! does she ship internationally? i couldn't see anything on the site but thought maybe you might know 
[/quote]  I'm not sure, I will ask.


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

thanks! there is a cross ring that is calling out to me!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 23, 2011)

Yes, they do ship international!


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

woo hoo! it is payday next week for me so i will most likely make an order! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 24, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/175291/check-out-this-amazing-la-based-jewelry-designer-whose-stuff-been-on-gaga-pink-cher-true-blood#post_2122540"]

woo hoo! it is payday next week for me so i will most likely make an order! thanks for sharing!
 
 
[/quote]  Woohoo That's awesome! Hope you enjoy whatever you purchase!


----------

